# The GTC TITAN R35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Now fitted with some of our new Carbon Aero in prototype forum. The front spoiler is Autoselect.

GT1 Bonnet, planning two versions. One with rain guide suitable for everyday road use. And another for pure race

Bonnet Weights less than 4.8 kg ! and is serious strong. Also took the effort to make carbon air guides.

OEM is 12kg


Needs to be seen in the flesh to appreciate. Really aggressive, wouldn’t look out of place on a Gundam machine

We also have a full carbon trunk, stunning full carbon rear wing (which in my opinion this is the wing that should have been sold with the R35, i hate the oem one)

Carbon grill, side skirts, rear. also have carbon canards, brake guide and rear fins in the works.






































































































































































































The Carbon aero will be available soon and rest assured will do our best to avoid GTR tax aka Amuse, our wing is ALL carbon and 1/2 the price.

Titanium running all the way to the turbo's. sounds something else.

Huge Forge Intercooler and larger diameter pipe work, proven torque gain on dyno (Will do seperate post on this asap).

More updates soon


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That bonnet is stupidly aggresive! It looks stunning!

Please forgive my ignorance, I have no idea about CF, but why isit that the bonnet doesn't have the same shiney look at the skirts/front splitter? 

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looks stunning Ben:clap:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> That bonnet is stupidly aggresive! It looks stunning!
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, I have no idea about CF, but why isit that the bonnet doesn't have the same shiney look at the skirts/front splitter?
> 
> Thanks, Liam.


Good question!

That would be because it is "Dry Carbon," very sexy!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Put clear lacquer over it, and it'll be shiney just as the other items!


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice Project Ben, Can't wait to see more of the GTC Titan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks stunning and probably the most agressive, yet decent kitted R35 GTR I have seen . . . what makes me laugh is that it has to be a british company to show the japanese muppets how to build a proper Gundam like monster R35 . . 

By the way Ben, how would that massive rear wing suit an R34 GTR? How wide is it actually? 


Again stunning car:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Looks stunning and probably the most agressive, yet decent kitted R35 GTR I have seen . . . what makes me laugh is that it has to be a british company to show the japanese muppets how to build a proper Gundam like monster R35 . .
> 
> By the way Ben, how would that massive rear wing suit an R34 GTR? How wide is it actually?
> 
> ...



Hey Chris, thanks. That's praise indeed, i know how much your into your Skyline/GTR aero. Looks even better in the flesh.

aw sorry this Wing was made specifically for the 35 with exact fit diamentions, its not a universal job, don't think R34 fit is an option 

Yup as Virdee says, just different types of finish; Matt and Laqu. Just prototype stage at mo, will be coming off.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

stunning but for me the wheels look a little lost in them arches and they could do with a bit more of a dish too:thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks superb Ben :thumbsup: What sort of combined weight saving are you seeing with all that carbonsex fitted?


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

dumb question; are the trunk and wing going to be available as separate items?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Bonnet Weights less than 4.8 kg ! 
OEM is 12kg

GTC Trunk 2.5kg
OEM 7.8 kg

GTC Wing 2kg
OEM 2.5kg

Obviously the front and rear wings don't have amazing weight saving but superior downforce and looks

Yes rear wing can also fit OEM trunk. it will fit in the oem holes, BUT you will be left with a hole in the centre !

some of you old skool guys might know a guy called Meiers. He works at Redbull GP in Milton Keynes, in the carbon composite department. He doesn't make this for us, as he's not allowed but he's seen it in the flesh and said its very good and near F1 quality. Not bad given those wings cost 80k !


I hear you about the tires, i'm trying to get a set of Toyo R888's with wider width and height.

I love the Enkei's weigh less than the oem lead weights.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> aw sorry this Wing was made specifically for the 35 with exact fit diamentions, its not a universal job, don't think R34 fit is an option


Streight fitting would be asked too much . .lol, what I thought about is basicly if the spoiler is wider then the wide of the R34 GTR rear? Putting new holes and covering the old ones is obvious, thought is the R35 GTR trunk curved??, so that the spoiler feets wouldn't match the streight R34 trunk surface?

Other then that , Ben, what makes me wonder until now with R35 Aero , is that nobody offers new front fenders with bigger air outlets . . . . breaks and other parts get very hot on a track and the R35 GTR could need in any case a bigger air circulation in the front, directed out through bigger fender outlets. (sunline racing wide body R34 GTR wise)

Dry carbon is the nuts, looks even better with a big amount of clear lacker on it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ive given it alot of thought to do the wider fenders with cooling vents as seen on the GT1 race car

i prefer the raw carbon look


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Very impressed Ben, quality looks awesome. And your right about the rear wing, suits the lines so well. Be interested to see one body coloured.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Yes rear wing can also fit OEM trunk. it will fit in the oem holes, BUT you will be left with a hole in the centre !


I was actually enquiring about the opposite combination, OEM wing on carbon trunk. I like the standard wing..... :flame:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*Thank fcuk !*

Finally .
A thread on the 35 side we can relate to. :runaway:
Well its all been..... Ive got mine, Ive had it polished,
Warranties and car mats or rusty discs ! 
This is more like it ! 
Looks like the skyline tax is still there though !
Welcome to the super affluent amongst us now ! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
Unless you are W<>Bankers ? :runaway:
who should be driving skoda van/cars or an Aygo!
According to Clarkson
:smokin:
More please.
cokey


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

cokey said:


> Finally .
> A thread on the 35 side we can relate to. :runaway:
> Well its all been..... Ive got mine, Ive had it polished,
> Warranties and car mats or rusty discs !
> ...


hahahah, you missed out does a baby seat fit in the back thread


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so glad that there are people pushing the boundaries like this - this is real dedication and a joy to follow.
I mean, all that effort and you've saved how many kilos!?

Though there are some GTR owners who could acheive the same performance increase just by missing a few breakfasts!!

I'm afraid my car is staying as Nissan intended it until the warranty runs out, the kids get too big for the back or I can afford to relegate it to a plaything and get another car. In ther meantime the fact that it's "related" to this monster is enough to keep me smiling.

Keep up the good work and fascinating posts Ben!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

The R35 is an amazing car,but I think this R35 is just a tad ott now,I dont think it looks well with the wing and all the add on bits.

Sorry,but just a tad ott for my liking.
Respect for doing it though,brave man.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

get used to it Mr Irish. 9/10 Skylines on here are tuned/modified from 'how Nissan intended' its pretty much the unwritten law if you buy a GTR.

Expect R35's to go same route


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> get used to it Mr Irish. 9/10 Skylines on here are tuned/modified from 'how Nissan intended' its pretty much the unwritten law if you buy a GTR.
> 
> Expect R35's to go same route


Ben,Im well used to being around highly tuned and modded Skylines,from 32,s up to 34 Nurs on a daily basis.But My personal opinion is the wing on that R35 is just too ott and it doesnt lend itself to the car in any way.Doesnt look right on the car.

But as I said,respect to you for trying it.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw the car at Santa pod on Thursday and I thought it looked fantastic in the flesh/metal. I would love to see the wheels turned black, IMO that would be perfection, but it's just personal opinion and takes nothing away from a stunning 10 second car


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Cliff J said:


> I saw the car at Santa pod on Thursday and I thought it looked fantastic in the flesh/metal. I would love to see the wheels turned black, IMO that would be perfection, but it's just personal opinion and takes nothing away from a stunning 10 second car


thanks mate. you should have come said hello i didn't know you were a forum member. agreed has to be seen in the flesh :flame:


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Where can I get that spoiler???*

I love that spoiler.... where can I get it? How much does it cost and is it easy to fit? Car looks beautiful well done!!!! Love it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

jason.gault said:


> I love that spoiler.... where can I get it? How much does it cost and is it easy to fit? Car looks beautiful well done!!!! Love it!


trust me you need to see in the flesh, pics don't do it justice. This is the wing that should have been made by Nissan for the 35. As nice as the oem R34 wing is to the R34

[email protected] gtc-r.com


----------



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Where can I get that spoiler???*



Benji Linney GTC said:


> trust me you need to see in the flesh, pics don't do it justice. This is the wing that should have been made by Nissan for the 35. As nice as the oem R34 wing is to the R34
> 
> [email protected] gtc-r.com


Where can I get it Ben? Am I missing something? Cost? I need one!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - GTC Titan santa pod 10.9


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ben, i love all the work you're doing with the R35, i'm going to have to spend some money with you very shortly

The rear valance is the only thing that doesn't sit well with me and i'd love to see the bonnet color coded to rest of the car

keep up the pioneeering work!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Just been shot by Japanese Performance mag





























































































Next job is to work on maf calibrations for larger intakes


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks great Ben, maybe get Forge to weld a little stud on the sump for the P clip, rather than having to undo a sump retaing bolt if you need to to move the hose for maintenance etc.


----------

